

Show HN: Catchr – Secretly Detect Intrusions - ttrssn
http://www.getcatchr.com

======
ttrssn
Catchr provides the opportunity to subtly detect if somebody else has been
going through your phone while it was out of sight. It detects this by
monitoring applications that have been started or terminated while also
recording the duration of the actions that took place during the owner's
absence.

Youtube: [http://bit.ly/1iFsPuq](http://bit.ly/1iFsPuq) App Store:
[http://bit.ly/NspjJk](http://bit.ly/NspjJk)

------
lauramarian
Catchr gives you peace of mind by allowing you to find out if anybody used
your phone when it was not in sight.

Check out the Catchr website here:
[http://www.getcatchr.com](http://www.getcatchr.com)

------
todorescutudor
Very good concept, upvoted !

------
olariua
Interesting idea

